# Usg off set tapping knifes



## asalinas (Apr 15, 2014)

Anyone know were I can.purchase a 12 inch or 14 inch.sheet rock the off set ones with different.handle or are willing to sell because they are discontinued.:thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

All-wall? They aren't the only offset knives out there, advance tools has some


----------



## asalinas (Apr 15, 2014)

Yeah but the USG are more stiff and last forever those advance off set knife are to flexible but thanks.:thumbup:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

If you like the USG I would give the Advance blue steel a try. They aren't as stiff, but they are a very nice working knife. The advance has a bigger offset, and I personally prefer the handle over the USG.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

asalinas said:


> Yeah but the USG are more stiff and last forever those advance off set knife are to flexible but thanks.:thumbup:


Well scratch my recommendation then lol.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Never seen one in Canada !! whats special about this knife ? !!! 

When I compare the tools in Canada to the States, I feel i am still in the stone ages !!


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

I don't have a number to get this style trowel anymore, but the tapers at Custom Drywall in St. Paul, MN use them. Might be worth a try to contact them and see if they will give some info on who's making them now. They're called Cliff trowels, and are as stiff as the USG, but the blade doesn't hold as much mud.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Just curious what you use them for?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Magic said:


> Just curious what you use them for?


Scraping the mud off that mini scaffold!!


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

moore said:


> Scraping the mud off that mini scaffold!!


All that mud is my anti-theft system, besides how could I destroy a work of art like that. Someday when its raining maybe I'll throw it outside for the he!! of it lol.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Magic said:


> Just curious what you use them for?


Just another version of a taping knife that you can lay down further than a traditional knife. Not for everyone, but I like using them over a pancake flipper.


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

I have the advance cool blu 12 off-set nice and stiff, perfect for polishing and skimming!


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

If your looking for USG tools that are discontinued . USG owns L&W supply and they have 200 locations around the States if you go to their web site find a few locations and ring them up. I have seen many locations with hundreds of green tools hanging on the wall. Good luck!

Joe


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Our L&W supply is called building specialties in marysville wa. They have all the offset knives on the clearance rack at like 5$ a knife


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I managed to get one of the 8" offsets before they sold out. Just thought I'd try it out. Now I love the thing, perfect for coating inside adjustable and first coat on beads.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

They're kinda nice, like the love child of a trowel and a knife.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> They're kinda nice, like the love child of a trowel and a knife.


That's all I needed to hear!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

The advance 10" I have is pretty stiff, they take some getting used to, but work well


----------

